
Unicorn Logo Evolution - JavaScriptrr
http://logoevolve.com/?hma
======
afandian
This doesn't show logo evolution it shows current logo and some random old
logo.

Apple's logo had a differently proportioned apple. Microsoft had a 90s logo.
Google had a 2000s logo. Etc etc.

Also, did you know that Canon is named after Guanyin, aka Avalokiteśvara the
Buddhist bodhisattva?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guanyin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guanyin)

------
torgoguys
I think the page author is trying to show the current logo and the oldest
logo, including going back to when companies were known by different names (a
few of them are like that anyway).

If that's the case, the early Uber logo is incorrect. Originally known as
UberCab, it's logo looked like this: [https://2q72xc49mze8bkcog2f01nlh-
wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-...](https://2q72xc49mze8bkcog2f01nlh-
wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/ubercab_logo-500x500.png)

You can see how what the page lists as the original logo is derived directly
from the UberCab one.

~~~
Marinlemaignan
i think the author is trying to make a buck selling ready made logos for silly
unicorns...

~~~
matchagaucho
Move fast and break things. You won't get the logo correct in the first
iteration.

~~~
Chris2048
There seems to be a takeaway though - complex logos eventually get replaced.

------
pbw
The cool animation at the top of the page over-sells what this site is
providing by a factor of 1000. I was expecting some type of neat morphing
between various logos over time.

~~~
maxpupmax
It's funny... I posted something similar yesterday that (IMO) is much more
informative but didn't get any attention:
[http://www.sketchdeck.com/blog/less-is-more-our-analysis-
of-...](http://www.sketchdeck.com/blog/less-is-more-our-analysis-of-top-logo-
redesigns/)

Must be the fun animations that sell this.

~~~
afandian
Did you submit to HN? Link to the submission?

~~~
progval
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11339605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11339605)

~~~
maxpupmax
Thank you -- that's the one.

------
freshyill
Unicorn. Sure. I guess that's a word that makes HN readers want to click on
things. Go nuts.

~~~
carlob
I have to admit it took me a while to understand why I couldn't find any
unicorn on the page.

------
elcapitan
Is this a rip-off with some minor updates of this post?
[http://www.businessinsider.com/compare-the-original-and-
most...](http://www.businessinsider.com/compare-the-original-and-most-recent-
logos-of-20-top-companies-2012-8?op=1&IR=T)

I agree this only showing some random old version is not very exciting,
evolution would be more like this:

[http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/logo-
evolution/](http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/logo-evolution/)

Which is very interesting for traditional companies. The gradual changes over
decades tell a story of changing company size, globalization, technologies and
cultures.

------
Amorymeltzer
It's a little weird seeing these arranged not by year of inception since the
use of branding and style have changed era to era. It's neat to see something
like Shell change so little but that's not surprising when Oculus is largely
unchanged.

Also, Oh God Volkswagen.

~~~
d0lph
Seriously.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen#1932.E2.80.931938:_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen#1932.E2.80.931938:_People.27s_Car_project)

------
Navarr
It's amusing seeing the Reddit logo not change at all.

~~~
riebschlager
Yeah! You know... Unicorns! Like... Pepsi and IBM!

------
titanix2
The Canon one is interesting. The logo made it clear the name come from a
buddhist deity, which is not clear in the new one giving the romanization used
is different from the most common one (Kannon).

------
AdmiralAsshat
I wasn't even aware PayPal's had changed. I still think of the original logo.

~~~
pricechild
It doesn't help that historically, (like eBay) parts of their site get served
with old themes. Sometimes depending on what account you log in with.

------
kawsper
I prefer Airbnb's old logo, the same with the Uber logo. And I was quite
surprised to see Twitters first logo.

------
s_kilk
The Volkswagen Swastika is pretty interesting, hadn't seen that before.

~~~
cobalt
while it is a swastika, it is modeled after biplane wings

~~~
bch
What's the reference there?

------
theandrewbailey
There's a lot of missing steps. See also Logopedia:
[http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Logopedia](http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Logopedia)

------
minimaxir
I'm not a fan of these kinds of hilarious-in-hindsight juxtapositions since it
gives the impression that "hey, the logos of old companies sucked, so you
don't need a good logo to succeed!"

Branding is not that simple, unfortunately.

------
b3h3moth
Microsoft seems to be a cover 80's disco music.

[http://bit.ly/1U9mxIG](http://bit.ly/1U9mxIG)

~~~
Noughmad
They switched to Metallica soon after.

[http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Microsoft](http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Microsoft)

~~~
b3h3moth
cool :)

------
bakztfuture
If you'd like to see the evolution of the actual startups themselves, check
out a project I've been working on for about a year ... it now has over 500
startups listed on the site:
[http://www.startuptimelines.org/](http://www.startuptimelines.org/)

------
vc98mvco
Note the logo of Oculus, it was changed a few months after the Facebook
acquisition.

The eye went away. I wonder why.

------
mintplant
I thought this would be about the logo of the Unicorn web server. Not much
here, really, but Airbnb's name makes a lot more sense now that I've seen it
spelled out ("Airbed & Breakfast").

------
donatj
Its interesting how Volkswagen was a modified swastika, yet their current logo
pays homage to their old one in shape. Honestly if I was them I would have
gone an entirely different direction.

~~~
bch
I doubt its a modified swastika any more than Columbia Sportswear logo[0] is a
modified swastika.

In 1937 the Nazis were already well established in Germany, and WW2 hadn't
started yet. I would think that if it was meant to be a swastika, they
wouldn't have to allude to it, they would just use it. Ferdinand Porsche[1]
(founder VW) was even a member of the Nazi party and SS and worked closely
with the SS and received awards from them (though also characterized an a
apolitical person, it sort of looks like he had no problems "going along to
get along" in matters of furthering his engineering). There is a real story of
VW, Porsche, and Nazis, but it's not clear that this logo[3] is part of it.

edit: and then this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346188)
by @d0lph. I've never heard of swastika references in the logo before. Colour
me now-educated.

[0]
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/c2/Columbi...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/c2/Columbia_Sportswear_Co_logo.svg/316px-
Columbia_Sportswear_Co_logo.svg.png)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Porsche](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Porsche)

[3] [http://i0.wp.com/blog.etuodi.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/07/...](http://i0.wp.com/blog.etuodi.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/07/vw-main.png)

------
terda12
Canon's old logo is so badass

------
supercoder
Really highlights reddit is way over due for a refresh of it's logo and style.

------
arachnids
Love the logos and the smooth transition animation. TIL Coca Cola is a unicorn
:-)

------
PixZxZxA
Just hanging out, taking some photos with my kwanon camera.

------
ljk
it's more "then & now" than "evolution"

